# 2019 Kawasaki Mule SE 4x4 accessories



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

Picked me up a new Mule for the deer lease. Had to add some accessories, I did all the installation. Don't know how much I saved, but I'm sure it was a bunch.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## jeffbx62 (Aug 19, 2019)

Has a solid rear axle?...it would be a rough ride on our place...


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice work..

Do you plan on using the bed a bit or are you gonna put a cargo rack on your hitch? Iâ€™ve got a two year old seat/top rack for sale cheap. Has two gun holders and a 2400 lb wench that comes with it. Comes off an FXT Pro but Iâ€™d bet the bed size is very similar. I just donâ€™t know if itâ€™d work on a full utility dump like I believe your bed is.


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks! We are going to keep the bed empty so we can haul corn or supplies. Already got some blood in it last weekend!


----------



## jeffbx62 (Aug 19, 2019)

Where did you install the Auxiliary battery? And did install a charging relay?


----------

